# How to attach glass doors?



## YayPythons (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey,
Sorry for the dumb question but I'm thinking about converting a cabinet to a python enclosure and I was just wondering how should I go about fitting some doors to the front? They don't have to be made out of glass but I do want to be able to see in, so what would be the best way?

Thanks,
PythonLover02


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you want sliding or swinging doors? For sliding, you can get tracks from Bunnings. For swinging, I found it easiest to make a frame out if timber and router out a bit of a recess for it to sit in. Then you just find a glazier who can cut some glass to the size you need


----------



## YayPythons (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey,
thanks for the quick reply. What type of doors are better for keep pythons in. Don't really want to let the little critter inside escape.:shock:

Thanks,
PythonLover02


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 14, 2013)

saximus said:


> Do you want sliding or swinging doors? For sliding, you can get tracks from Bunnings. For swinging, I found it easiest to make a frame out if timber and router out a bit of a recess for it to sit in. Then you just find a glazier who can cut some glass to the size you need



Or for the more high end look you can get the glazier to cut holes in the glass for the hinges to be mounted. Not recommended for the home handyman though.


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2013)

PythonLover02 said:


> Hey,
> thanks for the quick reply. What type of doors are better for keep pythons in. Don't really want to let the little critter inside escape.:shock:
> 
> Thanks,
> PythonLover02



I personally prefer sliding. Swinging doors provide potential pinch points and can make dealing with fast moving snakes more difficult.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm all for sliding doors after using both kinds, it's easier to open a small gap where you want the gap and as Sax said it reduces the number of pinch points. 
Im not saying you will forget to lock the doors but if you do it is less of an issue with sliding. Just my 2c.


----------



## YayPythons (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks,
I think I'll be going with the sliding doors, they sound the easiest and I don't really want the pinch points. 

Thanks,
PythonLover02


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 14, 2013)

Sliding doors are a good idea, and can still look good in a modified cabinet.
Make sure you buy the tracks first, as they will come with instructions on how to measure the size of glass needed. Depending on the size of glass, you may or may not need toughened glass, but rounded edges are a must! Glazier can do this quite easily and quickly.

As for handles, there is a website, can't remember where, that has silhouettes of snakes and lizards made out of perspex. They have brushed alloy, silver, and clear. I prefer clear, as it gives you a less interupted view of the enclosure. The adhesive used on the back is clear, so it looks clean.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Aug 14, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Sliding doors are a good idea, and can still look good in a modified cabinet.
> Make sure you buy the tracks first, as they will come with instructions on how to measure the size of glass needed. Depending on the size of glass, you may or may not need toughened glass, but rounded edges are a must! Glazier can do this quite easily and quickly.
> 
> As for handles, there is a website, can't remember where, that has silhouettes of snakes and lizards made out of perspex. They have brushed alloy, silver, and clear. I prefer clear, as it gives you a less interupted view of the enclosure. The adhesive used on the back is clear, so it looks clean.



virides is the place your thinking of and they are a sponsor.......they are fantastic


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Aug 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Or for the more high end look you can get the glazier to cut holes in the glass for the hinges to be mounted. Not recommended for the home handyman though.


 We have a pine video cabinet that has hinged glass doors on the front, I've had to replace the doors 4 times because the glass under the hinges brakes way too easily, I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND doing this on a reptile enclosure with GLASS (even tempered glass - which is what these doors are) , might work with nice thick clear perspex though as it's less brittle and has more flexibility than glass.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 14, 2013)

black_headed_mon said:


> virides is the place your thinking of and they are a sponsor.......they are fantastic




Thats the one! I got lizard ones cut out for my sliding doors, absolutely love them.


----------



## YayPythons (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys,
I think I'm going to go with sliding and Virides handles.

Thanks,
PythonLover02


----------



## Virides (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't even have to do anything this time, you guys did it for me... Provide good products and service and it sells itself 

Thanks again


----------



## YayPythons (Aug 14, 2013)

Could someone please PM and give me a link to some sliding door tracks or tell me what to search because I can't seem to find any online.

Thanks,
PythonLover02


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 14, 2013)

Cowdry. Bunnings sells that brand.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Cowdry. Bunnings sells that brand.



Yep. Most bunnings stock them in white and brown. In the flywire aisle with all the draft stoppers and what not.


Rick


----------

